# Angie, Help! I bought a Janome MC3000



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I stumbled upon a Janome Memory Craft 3000 today. I bought it thinking it would make a good machine to loan to my DIL. It does not have a book with it and I have no idea of the age. I may have made a bad deal but it sews beautifully.

Anyone know anything about this machine? I have no idea how old it is.

Thanks,

CS


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Can you do a little research on-line. I have done this before and actually recently got the manual for my 4-wheeler this way. Hopefully you will get some answers


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not Angie, but have a Janome MC9500, thanks to her influence and help.  

Go to this link, click on "Specifications" and you'll see an icon for "Download Manual". It's a PDF file, so you'll need a PDF reader to open it. http://content.janome.com/index.cfm/Machines/Retired/MC3000

If you don't have a PDF reader, you can download one here:
http://get.adobe.com/reader/

Hope this helps!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you, so much! I should have said the reason I am asking for help is I am home with dial up right now. I just spent about an hour and half taking her apart and cleaning her. She had a mouse chewing on her at some point. Mice seem to prefer black plastic. At least this one.

I will check out the link.

Thanks again.


----------

